# Meat Grinder plate and knife sharpening tool..  from Sausage Maker



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2017)

Does anyone have one of these and how good a job does it do.....    If you have and used one, let us know and please start a thread on your findings...


Outdoors







*Home > Search for "Sharpening system FINE"*
We found 4 results matching your criteria.










*Sort By:*









1










 #8 Meat Grinder Knife & Plate Sharpening System, FINE 
*Our Price: $15.99 *




 Add To Cart 





 #10/12 Meat Grinder Knife & Plate Sharpening System, FINE 
*Our Price: $16.99 *




 Add To Cart 





 #22 Meat Grinder Knife & Plate Sharpening System, FINE 
*Our Price: $19.99 *




 Add To Cart 





 #32 Meat Grinder Knife & Plate Sharpening System, FINE 
*Our Price: $21.99 *




 Add To Cart 

https://www.sausagemaker.com/search...il&utm_term=0_b11c47ac38-54ffe76f21-180259329


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 5, 2017)

Thats interesting.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 5, 2017)

that is interesting ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2017)

It sure would make it easy to sharpen & true up the knife & plates!

Al


----------



## dward51 (Oct 6, 2017)

For $16.99 (#12), I may have to give one a try


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2017)

Let us know how you like it.....


dward51 said:


> For $16.99 (#12), I may have to give one a try


----------

